# Calf pain after century



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

I completed my first century Saturday. At the end of the ride (last 2-3 miles), my right calf began feeling like it was starting to cramp a little, but felt fine once I finished and didn't bother me the rest of the day. But, when I woke up Sunday morning, it was very sore (the type of pain that comes after muscle cramps). There is still pain today, 2 days after the ride. 

Does this sound like something just related to cramping/dehydration? Or could it be some kind of pull/strain or other injury? (My assumption is if it was this type of injury the pain would have come on during the ride)

I guess my main question is can I take a couple easy rides to attempt to work it out or should I take a few more days off to let it recover?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Could be position. Move your cleats back


----------



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

I rode about 1,200 miles training for the ride and had no problems at all with the calf. I would think that if cleat position was an issue it would have surfaced before now right?


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

It's probably just really tight. What was your warm down routine? Have you been stretching and massaging?

When I first started ramping up my mileage I used to get big knots in my calf muscles. I bought a Stick to help self massage. It can be bloody painful if you have big knots, but worth it in the end.

Cleats could be a slight problem. I wouldn't rule it out completely. How far forward/back do you have them now? Were you fitted? Do you know how far back from the met head you have the pedal axle?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

texasnewb said:


> I rode about 1,200 miles training for the ride and had no problems at all with the calf. I would think that if cleat position was an issue it would have surfaced before now right?


Yes and no. The cleat position may play a part in the equation, but the chances are you pushed harder for longer on your century ride than you did in training. That is the reason you cramped, the cleat position may have simply made you more susceptible to that specific cramp.

I have had the exact same experience. A combination of increased workload and bad cleat position led to cramping. I think that moving the cleat helped, but it may have simply been the increased training load a higher intensity.


----------

